# My Super Bowl Fattie



## bucsrno1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello,

I made a Super Bowl Fattie made of ground pork, bacon (of course), onions & green peppers, & cheddar cheese.

I cooked it at 250 for 90 minutes & applied the barbecue sauce the last 30 minutes.

Turned out great!













My Super Bowl Fattie! 012.jpg



__ bucsrno1
__ Feb 9, 2016


















My Super Bowl Fattie! 013.jpg



__ bucsrno1
__ Feb 9, 2016


















My Super Bowl Fattie! 014.jpg



__ bucsrno1
__ Feb 9, 2016






The bacon was crispy except the bottom.

I need to get a raised rack to put into the aluminum pan then the bottom will get crispy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

It looks really good!

Nice job!

I use a wire rack that just sits on top of the pan. That way the smoke & heat gets all the way around & the juices go into the pan.

Al


----------



## jimp75 (Feb 18, 2016)

Just curious. Wouldn't rwo racks work just as well?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

JimP75 said:


> Just curious. Wouldn't rwo racks work just as well?


Yes 2 racks will work, if you mean putting a pan on the bottom rack, but the racks in my smokers have larger spaces between them than a cooling rack does. So before the fattie cooks a little & begins to setup it tends to want to drop down between the grates. The smaller spaces in the cooling rack support it better. Hope this answers your question.

Al


----------



## Cristian Mazilu (Aug 31, 2018)

bucsrno1 said:


> Hello,
> Hello,  I am Cristian , I live in Miami.
> I would like to speak something with you


----------



## jimp75 (Sep 7, 2018)

About what?


----------

